# Able to Host in Deal Kent



## Johanus (Jun 23, 2013)

I have just moved to Deal and am wondering if there is anybody interested in a DnD 4e campaign in the area? I have the space and am happy to either Play or DM (I tend to run games using masterplan)


----------



## Johanus (Oct 22, 2013)

Game now running, but have one or two spaces


----------



## Johanus (Feb 3, 2014)

Have one space on tuesday nights if anyone is interested


----------

